
Looking for Cofounders [Deeplearning Startup] - dbfordapps
I’m interested in building a product where deeplearning is at the core. I have 4 years of experience working on building data infrastructure and large data pipeline as well as training and inference systems. Looking for a co-founder with skills in Deeplearning.
======
mrburton
I don't mean to be that "person', but you might want to express more about
what you're building. Anyone who values their time, won't even consider this
post because it's not saying much.

------
hungle9
I think you should look for Co-founders who are good at Product Development
and Business Development.

